# Disney Infinity Figures



## linkyarmer

I opened this thread as a general discussion about the Infinity figures. 

A place to compare quality of the figures, any blemishes some may notice in theirs and want to know if it occurs with others.

Or just to discuss the figures in general. 

I'll start in my reply with my first. Hope others find it useful.


----------



## linkyarmer

I picked up the LAST Crystal Lightning within a 30 mile radius of where I live last night. 

I opened it up and was inspecting it when I noticed that the passenger side door decal is sticky. I wonder if the paint or whatever is used to apply the decal didn't dry fully before packaging. Anyone else experience anything similar?  

I might contact Disney for a replacement if possible or try to return to TRU if they get more in stock


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I picked up the starter kit, along with Mrs. Incredible, Dash, and Violet, along with a power disc packet.

Got lucky and have a Buzz Lightyear spin vehicle (which I believe is rare), but I also broke Sully (but not anything a little super glue wouldn't fix).


----------



## Axlcat

You can pre-order the Jack Skellington figure at GameStop now.   When it says available at GameStop exclusively 10/5 - 10/28, I don't know if that means the figure is exclusive to Game Stop only, or it will be sold there early. 

http://www.gamestop.com/collectibles/toys/disney-infinity-jack-skellington-figure/111380#bonusFeatures


----------



## linkyarmer

Axlcat said:


> You can pre-order the Jack Skellington figure at GameStop now.   When it says available at GameStop exclusively 10/5 - 10/28, I don't know if that means the figure is exclusive to Game Stop only, or it will be sold there early.
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/collectibles/toys/disney-infinity-jack-skellington-figure/111380#bonusFeatures



It's what is called a timed-exclusive. They are getting it exclusively earlier than other stores. I believe it set to release in all store chains on or around Halloween, as announced at D23. 

I preordered my Jack today!

Speaking of timed exclusives, Walmart is taking preorders for Woody (Toy Story) too!


----------



## Axlcat

Thanks for the heads up on Woody.  I just assumed there would be a Toy Story Playset, so I'm amazed he is being released as a stand-alone.


----------



## linkyarmer

Axlcat said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Woody.  I just assumed there would be a Toy Story Playset, so I'm amazed he is being released as a stand-alone.



If I'm not mistaken, there will be a playset, "Toy Story in Space" I think. And I heard Jessie and Buzz are other figures coming. Honestly they should do AT LEAST 5 figures for Toy Story.  One needs to be Zurg obviously.


----------



## Axlcat

When I think of all the character figures Disney can release for this game, my head starts spinning.  I'm going to want every one of them, but where am I going to find room to display them?


----------



## linkyarmer

Axlcat said:


> When I think of all the character figures Disney can release for this game, my head starts spinning.  I'm going to want every one of them, but where am I going to find room to display them?




Well, I'm using the Infinity stackable towers. Only takes up about 9 square inches of space and with four pcs (so far) it's about 2 1/2 to 3 feet tall.  Think 5 high is as high as I dare to go, then I'll start a "twin tower" beside it. I like it because it has a slide in slot for the actual game base to sit atop the tower. 

But I dunno if you're keeping your figures in their packaging or what not. 

I'm not a "Collector Collector", just a "I gotta have them all collector." Haha.


----------



## Axlcat

linkyarmer said:


> Well, I'm using the Infinity stackable towers.



Are these the display cases that are being sold as a 3-pack?  I like them, but I've already spent so much money, and I see the new releases of figures and power discs as never-ending and close together.  I know Disney wants to take advantage of the holiday shopping just around the corner.

 I'm going to Ikea this weekend, so maybe it's time for another Detolf cabinet.  These are coming out of the packaging, that's for sure.  They're neat to display even if there were no game system.


----------



## linkyarmer

Axlcat said:


> Are these the display cases that are being sold as a 3-pack?  I like them, but I've already spent so much money, and I see the new releases of figures and power discs as never-ending and close together.  I know Disney wants to take advantage of the holiday shopping just around the corner.
> 
> I'm going to Ikea this weekend, so maybe it's time for another Detolf cabinet.  These are coming out of the packaging, that's for sure.  They're neat to display even if there were no game system.



Nope, those are I think $15 per 3-pack. This is a double decker shelf-like tower that is infinitely stackable. Each level of the tower can hold about 4 figures and a playset piece. They are sold in two-story increments for $20. Considering that each level can house 4-6 figures/playsets, it's way more cost efficient than the store 3 for $15 display cases. 

Good luck! I'm going broke as well! Thank God I didn't pay full price for ANYTHING or my wife would probably have kicked me out.


----------



## Axlcat

I see the Play N Store at GameStop and that sounds like what you are talking about.   I had not seen that before and it does look like a good storage solution since you can place multiple figures in each slot, plus it has a place for the base.   Decisions, decisions.


----------



## linkyarmer

Axlcat said:


> I see the Play N Store at GameStop and that sounds like what you are talking about.   I had not seen that before and it does look like a good storage solution since you can place multiple figures in each slot, plus it has a place for the base.   Decisions, decisions.



Toys-R-Us has a Buy 1 get one for 50% off for all Infinity stuff, you could get 4 levels  (2 boxes) for $30. Enough to store all Wave 1 figures with a little room to spare. Trust me, I have all 17 and still have wiggle room.


----------



## linkyarmer

Axlcat said:


> I see the Play N Store at GameStop and that sounds like what you are talking about.   I had not seen that before and it does look like a good storage solution since you can place multiple figures in each slot, plus it has a place for the base.   Decisions, decisions.



All 18, sorry. Forgot to count my Crystal Lightning McQueen.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Check out wave 2 figures in action:

Wreck it Ralph: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pxaU6W3qVk&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE

Rapunzel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcjcsZk0kVs&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE

Sorcerer Mickey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVrR-zEwQ9I&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE

Phineas and Ferb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5HbFabp7vA&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE

Jack Skellington: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxplrVEFzKk&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE

Toy Story: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7H2NtpT0M8&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE

Frozen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3rS5qKgffE&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE


----------



## linkyarmer

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Check out wave 2 figures in action:
> 
> Wreck it Ralph: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pxaU6W3qVk&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE
> 
> Rapunzel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcjcsZk0kVs&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVrR-zEwQ9I&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE
> 
> Phineas and Ferb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5HbFabp7vA&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE
> 
> Jack Skellington: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxplrVEFzKk&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE
> 
> Toy Story: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7H2NtpT0M8&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE
> 
> Frozen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3rS5qKgffE&list=TLXOkf6AVEDdE



Nice post, thanks!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I would love to have Lilo and Stitch playset with all of the experiments running amok.


----------



## Axlcat

linkyarmer said:


> Toys-R-Us has a Buy 1 get one for 50% off for all Infinity stuff, you could get 4 levels  (2 boxes) for $30. Enough to store all Wave 1 figures with a little room to spare. Trust me, I have all 17 and still have wiggle room.



Thanks!  I know that sale ends soon, so  back to Toys R Us.  

DisneyInfinityFan, those videos are awesome, especially Jack.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Axlcat said:


> Thanks!  I know that sale ends soon, so  back to Toys R Us.
> 
> DisneyInfinityFan, those videos are awesome, especially Jack.



Thank you. I found them last night, and I thought I share them here.


----------



## linkyarmer

Anyone else that has Crystal McQueen notice how in the Hall of Heroes there are 6 other platforms in the area where the Crystal Lightningg is?  Perhaps that's an indicator that there will 7 Crystal figures total?  At lease planned so far.


----------



## Axlcat

A couple of them are talked about in this article:

http://www.analoghype.com/video-games/playstation-3-news/disney-infinity-lone-ranger-sorcerers-apprentice-mickey-crystal-figures-leaked/


----------



## ddgbaldwin

I per-ordered Jack as well because NBC stuff gets very popular.  They showed us all those upcoming figures at D23. I haven't played the Sorcerer Mickey they gave us yet 

Gamestop is also taking preorders on Toy Story. Buzz and Jessie will be in a playset box and Woody will be sold as an individual.

Target had 2 playsets half off on release day.... the Lighting McQueen/Holly Shiftwell  and the Lone Ranger playset. They had trouble getting their system to work for a little bit but wqatch for them to have a special again when series 2 releases.


----------



## linkyarmer

ddgbaldwin said:


> I per-ordered Jack as well because NBC stuff gets very popular.  They showed us all those upcoming figures at D23. I haven't played the Sorcerer Mickey they gave us yet
> 
> Gamestop is also taking preorders on Toy Story. Buzz and Jessie will be in a playset box and Woody will be sold as an individual.
> 
> Target had 2 playsets half off on release day.... the Lighting McQueen/Holly Shiftwell  and the Lone Ranger playset. They had trouble getting their system to work for a little bit but wqatch for them to have a special again when series 2 releases.



Couldn't have snagged an extra Sorcerer Mickey for me?  Haha. Guess I'll wait for the retail version in January...

Thanks for the news on preorder for Toy Story Playset. I expect Walmart and Target and probably even TRU to do more sales for Wave 2 figs.  GameStop sales have been non-existent thus far...grr.


----------



## chodge

this is going to be an expensive habit =)


----------



## chodge

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Check out wave 2 figures in action



awesome


----------



## chodge

we picked up all the playsets and individuals over the weekend and stashed them back for Christmas... I'm itching to open the starter set and play while the kids are in bed... does that make me a bad dad? lol


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

chodge said:


> we picked up all the playsets and individuals over the weekend and stashed them back for Christmas... I'm itching to open the starter set and play while the kids are in bed... does that make me a bad dad? lol



Grown up needs some fun too.


----------



## linkyarmer

Maybe it's just me, but what's the point of getting Woody early if it's the same price to get him later (at schedule all-store launch) AND he won't have a playset to play in until the one with Buzz and Jessie drops, right?

Jack Skellington was a nice draw (for pre-order) because he's not getting a playset anyway and it's JACK SKELLINGTON, haha.

Anyone else feel the same way?

Edit:
BTW, WTH?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-INFI...T-NEW-RARE-PRE-ORDER-/271263166687#vi-content


----------



## linkyarmer

Maybe it's just me, but what's the point of getting Woody early if it's the same price to get him later (at schedule all-store launch) AND he won't have a playset to play in until the one with Buzz and Jessie drops, right?

Jack Skellington was a nice draw (for pre-order) because he's not getting a playset anyway and it's JACK SKELLINGTON, haha.

Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Axlcat

linkyarmer said:


> Maybe it's just me, but what's the point of getting Woody early if it's the same price to get him later (at schedule all-store launch) AND he won't have a playset to play in until the one with Buzz and Jessie drops, right?



I understand what you are saying, but it just takes that one time where you decided to wait and found it was sold out everywhere.  Only one time did I line up early for something (PS3 launch) and I swore I would never do that again even though I managed to get one, so I am not the sort of person who gets to the stores first.  I know that in reality there will be plenty of Woodys since he is not a limited edition, but still the fear of not being able to find him causes me to pre-order.


----------



## linkyarmer

Axlcat said:


> I understand what you are saying, but it just takes that one time where you decided to wait and found it was sold out everywhere.  Only one time did I line up early for something (PS3 launch) and I swore I would never do that again even though I managed to get one, so I am not the sort of person who gets to the stores first.  I know that in reality there will be plenty of Woodys since he is not a limited edition, but still the fear of not being able to find him causes me to pre-order.



Haha, I know how you feel. I'm just holding out in hopes he and other wave 2 figures are on sale again.  By the way, TRU has all individual figures buy 2 for $22, instead of the usual $13.99 each.


----------



## linkyarmer

So I tried to start a 2 player Toybox session for my two daughters and when I put Mrs. Incredible on the Player 2 base, it gave me the following error:

​"The Disney Infinity Toy on the Base's Player 2 slot can't be used in this version of Disney Infinity​."

I switched to a different figure (that worked) so they could play, but I'll be trying other scenarios when they are done playing. Has anyone else experienced this error message with any of their figures?


----------



## mmdisneylover

Axlcat said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Woody.  I just assumed there would be a Toy Story Playset, so I'm amazed he is being released as a stand-alone.



Buzz and Jessie are it that play set.


----------



## PatMcDuck

linkyarmer said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there will be a playset, "Toy Story in Space" I think. And I heard Jessie and Buzz are other figures coming. Honestly they should do AT LEAST 5 figures for Toy Story.  One needs to be Zurg obviously.




I was told the TS set would have Jessie and Bulleye, Buzz being separate.  But who knows for sure, not me.


----------



## erionm

PatMcDuck said:


> I was told the TS set would have Jessie and Bulleye, Buzz being separate.  But who knows for sure, not me.



All the pre-release packages I've seen shows the Toy Story in Space playset having Jessie & Buzz Lightyear with Woody as a separate figure.  I've not seen any mention of Bullseye being released as a figure.


----------



## littleorangebird

I have the starter pack + Dash and hopefully pre-ordering Buzz and Jessie. Can't wait until wave 2 comes out so I can get Rapunzel and Vanellope! (Oh and does anyone know when they are supposed to come out?)


----------



## Raenstoirm

PatMcDuck said:


> I was told the TS set would have Jessie and Bulleye, Buzz being separate.  But who knows for sure, not me.



Nope, wont be Bullseye. He is already in the game. Place the "friend generator" in the toybox world. He pops out (or Snow White or someone else, cant remember). He is a really cute toy!


----------



## mjallemand

To clear up the Toy Story Playset confusion:


----------



## linkyarmer

littleorangebird said:


> I have the starter pack + Dash and hopefully pre-ordering Buzz and Jessie. Can't wait until wave 2 comes out so I can get Rapunzel and Vanellope! (Oh and does anyone know when they are supposed to come out?)



I think I saw somewhere that Vanellope, Rapunzel and Violet 3-pack (and probably individually) are releasing at the end of November, 26 or something like that. 

I think the Frozen (2 pack) is releasing at that same time, and that pack comes with two hex discs for a Frozen Toybox theme and sky.


----------



## linkyarmer

Did anyone see the mobile Infinity Toybox game that released this week on iOS and Android (I think)...  I came across this in it...I've inquired to the great Disney Infinity twitter account to see if they'll give more details or confirm my suspicion.

http://twitter.com/linkyarmer/status/381235566156599297/photo/1


----------



## aleetsch

I was lucky and won the Sorcerer Mickey figure at PAX prime in Seattle earlier this month! He's awesome! I'm only able to use him in the Toy Box mode, hopefully there will be a level for him when he's officially released.


----------



## old lady

Are there going to be any Hocus Pocus characters?


----------



## erionm

aleetsch said:


> I was lucky and won the Sorcerer Mickey figure at PAX prime in Seattle earlier this month! He's awesome! I'm only able to use him in the Toy Box mode, hopefully there will be a level for him when he's officially released.


He will be toy box only.  Toy Story will be the 6th and final play set released for this version.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## erionm

old lady said:


> Are there going to be any Hocus Pocus characters?


Not in the current version.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## linkyarmer

TRU Sale

Only $1.99 ANY (1) Disney Infinity figure when you buy Disney Infinity Play 'N Store (retails for $19.99).

The in-store shelf ad says expires Oct 26 (or 28, can't remember for sure). 

This is a pretty great deal if you need another Play 'N Store anyways...and it does apply to Woody or the Crystal figures. 

Valid Online or In-store. 

Happy Collecting!


----------



## linkyarmer

TRU Coupon
20% off ONE regular-priced DISNEY INFINITY starter pack, figure or video game accessory
To redeem online, enter promotional code #963285 at checkout. online offer may vary. one coupon per guest. Not valid with any other RUs offer for same item or on prior purchases. Must be surrendered at time of purchase. Value is forfeited if item is returned. Void where prohibited. Valid USA only. Cash value 1/100 of 1¢.


----------



## linkyarmer

FYI: Phineas and Agent P Toybox set will have a timed-exclusive early release at Gamestop starting this Saturday March 15. GameStop is actually doing Infinity Day on Saturday, you get a free Agent P poster with the purchase of any Infinity products. Additionally if you spend $20, you'll get a free Powerdisc Pack. They're also calling it a Powerdisc trade event with other customers. Hope this helps some people complete their sets!


----------



## linkyarmer

Everybody see the Lightsaber yet?


----------



## solfan68

Through end of day 3/22, TRU has the characters 2 for $18 in their ad. Don't know if this includes Crystal series.


----------



## linkyarmer

Brace yourselves (and your wallets) for Infinity 2.0: Marvel SuperHeroes. Releasing August 2014. 

New Starter pack, new figures, new power discs, Next-gen versions available as well as last-gen (no Wii Classic). 
All figures work with both Original Infinity and Marvel Infinity!

Happy Infinity News Day!  

I predict coming next year, Infinity 3.0: Star Wars


----------



## D23Ry

yeah my wallet is going to hate me. i just hope for tons of playsets and not characters that are just "toy box". not going to buy those this time around...or am i?


----------



## CarlyJo

We have all the 1.0 characters and so we have the lightsaber! Love it and am hoping it is a clue to 2.0 that Star Wars will be coming also! I lvoe the figures, they are all so beautiful. We don't have any crystal figures, I don't think we will buy any to be honest. We already have put a ton of money in and so we don't NEED those ones.


----------



## kokas

CarlyJo said:


> We have all the 1.0 characters and so we have the lightsaber! Love it and am hoping it is a clue to 2.0 that Star Wars will be coming also! I lvoe the figures, they are all so beautiful. We don't have any crystal figures, I don't think we will buy any to be honest. We already have put a ton of money in and so we don't NEED those ones.



I like them!


----------



## linkyarmer

Big news for 2.0 this week. I'll summarize but also post the original article for you to dig into. 

In short, Disney is allowing consumers that only want to obsess over Disney characters and not Marvel the ability to do just that as the game can be purchased with a Classic starter kit sans Marvel playset and figures. Even Powerdisc packs will be SKUed separately, with Originals and Marvel iterations. 

New figures were leaked, but no images of them yet.  Below are those now leaked:

Tinkerbell
Donald Duck
Stitch 
Hiro (Big Hero 6)
Bay Max (Big Hero 6)


Also, announced (at E3) earlier this week. The Guardians of the Galaxy playset with all 5 of the heroes as figures, plus Nick Fury, Spider-Man (and playset), Venom, Iron Fist and Nova. Previously announced were Merida and Maleficent as well as the Avengers figures from their first announcement. 

Here is the article. http://infinityinquirer.com/2014/06...-duck-stitch-and-much-more-leaked-by-walmart/


----------



## SeaPic

Hi,
I found this thread and am hoping someone can help me. I'll probably break down and get 2.0 but in the meantime I'm trying to find Randall and Violet. (Why oh why didn't I think it was important at the time????) 
Anyway, I've only been able to find Randal in the three pack in the stores. Was he ever sold as a single?
Can't find Violet in the stores (I've even checked our game resale spots) and she seems to be double the price everywhere on-line. Is Disney going to produce anymore old figures? Any ideas?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## linkyarmer

SeaPic said:


> Hi,
> I found this thread and am hoping someone can help me. I'll probably break down and get 2.0 but in the meantime I'm trying to find Randall and Violet. (Why oh why didn't I think it was important at the time????)
> Anyway, I've only been able to find Randal in the three pack in the stores. Was he ever sold as a single?
> Can't find Violet in the stores (I've even checked our game resale spots) and she seems to be double the price everywhere on-line. Is Disney going to produce anymore old figures? Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance!



Hi Seapic,
Have you tried your local Gamestops?  They sell them used now. Violet may be available in-store:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/disney-infinity-violet-figure/108721

Looks like Randall is available shipped...
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/disney-infinity-randall-figure/119120

I hope this helps!


----------



## SeaPic

linkyarmer said:


> Hi Seapic,
> Have you tried your local Gamestops?  They sell them used now. Violet may be available in-store:
> http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/disney-infinity-violet-figure/108721
> 
> Looks like Randall is available shipped...
> http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/disney-infinity-randall-figure/119120
> 
> I hope this helps!



Thanks so much! We checked in store and the clerk was not helpful - said they don't sell used characters(?). There isn't a Violet within 100 miles - perhaps I'll check to see if the various grandparents are close to one.


----------



## Dimaline312000

I'm just recently getting into it but I had to get the Anna and Elsa figures since I Love Frozen!!


----------

